# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N19. Տիեզերական

## ivy

Նոր դիմակ ունենք, որը կբացվի հուլիսի 15-ին:

Հաճելի ընթերցանություն ու բարի քննարկումներ բոլորին  :Smile: 


*Տիեզերական*

Տիեզերական սարսափով էր Շու Ռեն մտաբերում զառանցանքը, որում ոչ այն է իրեն են սպանում, ոչ այն է ինքն է սպանում։ Մի անորոշ վիճակ, քանզի գոյաբանական հարցերի մեծագույն փիլիսոփան, որ իր մեջ էր նահատակվում ամեն աշխատանքային օրվա սկզբին, կամ դարի խրթին անցուդարձի մեջ, իսկ գուցե և ուղղակի տվյալ տեսակը պահանջարկ չուներ նախա- կամ հետմոլորակային կեցության դարաշրջանում (եթե հիմք ընդունենք որ ժամանակը երկակի պտտած ժապավեն է, ու ինչ որ մի պահի անցյալը ապագա է դառնում), իրեն այլևս անզոր որակեց որևէ եզրահանգում անելու այն խնդրի շուրջ, թե երկու հավանականություններից ո՞րն է ավելի սահմռկեցուցիչ ընկալելու համար և ընտրությունը թողեց ժամանակին։ Մինչ այդ տրվեց ոչ ավել արգասաբեր հետազոտությունների, որոնց առարկան նույնպես երկու վեկտոների կիսվեց (հավերժ դիխոտոմիա), ուղղված վերոնշյալ օրհասից (նա վստահ էր որ զառանցանքն այդ կանխորոշիչ է) խուսափելու կամ անբեկանելիի սպասումը կրճատելու մեթոդների վերլուծմանը, զուգահեռ դիտարկելով նման մտածին պարադոքսի առկայության առեղծվածը, հաշվի առնելով ցենզորային պատնեշները, որ նեյրոնային մասնագետները դեռևս սաղմնային ծրագրավորման շրջանում էին ներդնում։ Հավանականություններ չկային, իրականությունը մեկն էր (կար նաև հակառակ կարծիք, որ ամեն ինչ մաքուր հավանականություն էր և որ ընտրությունները ստեղծում էին դրանց համապատասխան թվով իրականություններ, բայց տեսությունն այդ ժխտվեց, քանի որ չապացուցվեց, այնժամ, երբ առաջին թեզիսը ապացուցման կարիք չուներ)։ 
  Բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը, որ միակն էր՝ երկնիշ թիվ, կամ դրա եռապատիկը, կամ խորհրդանիշ, որ այս քաղաք կարող էր հասնել տիեզերքի ամայի անկյունները դեգերելուց,  ամեն անգամ տարալուծվում էր միասնական գիտակցության ձյութի պես թանձր մակերեսի տակ, երբ այն կլանում էր մարմինը (էությունը) ու լցվում ծակոտիններով (սա իհարկե բառացիորեն պետք չի հասկանալ, որովհետև ամբողջ գործընթացը կատարվում էր երևակայության մեջ, դե իսկ Շու Ռեն իր ամենահամարձակ ենթադրություններում կարող էր նույնիսկ կայացնել, որ քաղաքն էլ, ինքն էլ գոյություն չունեն)։ Միասնական գիտակցությունը հոսք էր, որ չուներ լեզու, ինքնություն, և որտեղ ոչ ոք չգիտեր իր մտքի ճակատագիրը։ Դրանք կարող էին դառնալ ուրիշինը, ուրիշներինը յուրացվել, կամ երկուստեք վերստին ջնջվել, տեղեկատվական աղմուկի մեջ։
  Շու Ռեն որոշեց, որ չի տրվելու հուսահատությանը։ Նա զննում էր երկնաքերների վրա, հայելապատ մակերեսում անվերջ անգամներ դուբլիկացվող  տեխնիկական մատակարարները, որ հիերոգլիֆների նեոնի տակ ԴՆԹ կոդավորող նանոռոբոտների հիպերբոլիկ պատկերն էին հիշեցնում։ Պատկերը այդ ՄԳ նախկին սեանսերից էր մնացել, որ ոչ խոսքի, ոչ հիերոգլիֆների վերածել չկարողացավ։ Ինքնաարտահայտման այդ մեթոդները դադարել էին կիրառվել դեռևս ձգողության գեներատորների կանգի ժամանակ, երբ առաջին սերնդի էլեկտրամագնիսական գիտաընկալիչները մի քանի վայրկյանվա մեջ (մինչև պահեստային օղակը կգործեր) համատարած  շարքից դուրս եկան։ Աստծո տուն հասած քաղաքը դադարեց իրար հասկանալ, ու մարդիկ հայտնվեցին երկնքում։ Տեղանքը այդպես չկոչվեց իհարկե, քանզի բառեր արդեն չկային, կոչելու համար, բայց այդպես ընկալվեց, և ուշադրության չարժանացավ, մշակույթային տարաձայնությունների հետրանքով։ Սպասվում էր, որ այդ իրադարձությունը կբերի հետզարգացնան, բայց ինժիներները կատարելագործեցին համակարգը։ Մտափոխանակումը դարձավ անկախ, լույսի ճառագայթի պես արագ, և մեռած, ինչպես ալեհեր ծերունին, որի հոլոգրամը իմաստություններ էր հեռարձակում սոցիալական ռեյթինգային համակարգի կենտրոնի ամեն մի հարկում։ Մարդասիրությունը լուծարվեց, ծեսը մնաց։ Այլևս կարիք և ժամանակ չկար  մեկնաբանելու որևէ բան, քանզի այդպես էր տրված։ Այդ իսկ պատճառով նրա սեփական մտահոսքը, որ օժտված էր սրությամբ, իր ձևի մեջ  չտեսնված դանդաղ՝ մնաց չընդունված։ Մարդկությունը վերագնահատում և ներում է մեռած մեծագույններին այն, ինչ ժամանակակիցների մոտ անթույլատրելի մեղսագործություն է համարում (c) Բու Մինգ։ Հետմահու փառքի գաղափարը գոհացրեց Շու Ռեին, ինչպես ժամանակին Բու Մինգին էր գոհացրել։ Բնականաբար Շու Ռենը նրա մասին ոչինչ չգիտեր, ինչպես և մնացածները։ Ոչ ոք ոչինչ չգիտեր մեծն Բու Մինգի մասին, մինչդեռ նրան էին պատկանում շատ ու շատ ունիկալ մտքեր, որոնք իրենից առաջ և հետո շատերն էին ունեցել։ 
  Այստեղ Շու Ռեի հայեցողությունը պայծառության նոր ենթափուլ թևակոխեց, և նա հրճվանքով ու երկյուղով միաժամանակ, մտահանգեց, թե զառանցանք այդ համակարգային սխալի հետևանքով ուրիշից էր իրեն բաժին հասել։ Իսկույն ևեթ, կասկածեց, որ տվյալ եզրույթն էլ իրենը չի, ինչպես, օրինակ՝ սոցիալական օգտակարության անկման մասին խայթոցները, հասարակական կառուցվածքային միավոր չկազմելու, սերնդափոխության ծրագրային ապահովման ֆինանսավորում չհատկացնելու և աշխատանքից հաճախ բացակայելու պատճառով վարկային վստահության կորստի մասին, էլ չասենք, որ Zǐjìnchéng ոտք դնելու իրավունք պարզապես չուներ։ Կարճ ասած՝ իրենից մարդկային արժեք չէր ներկայացնում, ինչի առիթով պարբերաբար ընդվզում էր ( բառն այս կանխավ պարտություն կրած պայքար էր խորհրդանշում)։ Երևի շատերն էին ընդվզում, յուրաքանչյուր ոք պետք է գոնե մի անգամ ընդվզած լինի, մտածում էր Շու Ռեն։
  Հաշմված անդամի պես, որ իր անօգուտ լինելու մասին իմացությունից, թերևս որևէ բան ձեռնարկելու կարողության տեր չի դառնում, չնայած որ որոշ նեյորգետներ պնդում էին, թե մտքի ուժով կարելի է հասնել ցանկացած նյութական փոփոխության։ Սրա փոխարեն, ցասումի մեջ դատապարտեց, թշնամացրեց ինչ֊որ մեկի, ով ինքը չէր, կամ չէր ուզում ինքը լինել (գուցե նույնիսկ հենց այդ պահին ստեղծեց նրան)։ Այդ կերպարը նրա աչքում մարմնավորվեց ամենազոր, ու հասկացավ, որ լուծումը նրա լինել֊չլինելն էր, կամ խնդիրը, եթե օպուսն այս չափածո լիներ։
  Հստակ չգիտակցելով հետագա անելիքը (երբ ոչ մի պլան չունես, ոչինչ չի կարող դրան անհամապատասխան լինել) և քանի որ աշխատանքից ուշացել էր, իր նորացված ռեյթինգով հերթական անտեսանելին՝ նա նստեց գրեթե դատարկ օդուղին, դեպի Ստորին քաղաք։ Այստեղից ոչ մի շենքի տանիք չէր երևում, մետաղյա հիմքերից քչերն էին հայելապատ, սրընթաց տիեզերագնացի խողովակի կորացումը մթագնած հորիզոնի խաբկանք էր ստեղծել։ Հեշտ էր այստեղ կորել և կորցնել, ինչպես պատահել էր բոլոր անտեսանելիների հետ, որ այստեղ են, և չկան։ 
  Լռությանը սովոր, հերթական հրթիռը դեպի մոտակա հանքավայրը բաց թողնելուց, կրծքի ներսում, դղրդոցից խիստ ցավ զգաց։ Տեսողությունն խեղաթյուրվեց ու թե օդից, թե խավարած ապակու մեջ միրովերսի ձեռքը մեկնեց։ Նրա հայացքն կողքը նստածի հեռախոսին  էր ուղղված (հեռախոսը պրիմիտիվ կապի միջոց էր կարծես), բառերը հասկանալի էին թվում, և հոգեցունց անելու աստիճան պարզամիտ։ Մեկը, ով հասարակության լիարժեք անդամի տեսք ուներ՝ թանկարժեք հագուստ, փայլեցրած կոշիկներ, մատների վարժ շարժումով մեծացնում էր հակառակ սեռի նկարներ, մի քիչ նայում ու գրում էր․
 "Հրեշտակ ջան, դուք իրոք հրեշտակ եք"
Հաջորդին՝
 "Ողջույն, դուք ուղղակի հիասքանչ եք"
Ու մինչ ավտոմատ ձայնը կհայտարարեր հաջորդ կանգառն, մի տաս անգամ նույնը կրկնեց, չորսը նրան հետ ժպտացին, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրին նա գրեց, որ ողջ կյանքում հենց իրենց է փնտրել։ Ու ի վերջո մեկ սիմետրիկ պատասխանից երջանկացած, տեղը լքեց։
  Պատահականությունը, թե նախախնամությունն էր օրենք, մտածեց Շու Ռեն։ Հայելային այն մեկի պես եզրակացրեց, որ "սաղ հաշվարկ ա"։ Ասես նույնն էր ինչ իր շուրջը։
   Շարժվեց առաջ, դեպի հյուսիս արևելք, չնայած, որ չգիտեր դա ինչ է՝ տեխնիկապես արև չկար։
  Երկար քայլեց, և տեղերով, ուր ավարտվում էին մետաղյա լաբիրինթներն, ուր ոչ մի կառույց էլ չկար և դուրս եկավ անծայր ձգվող պարսպի դեմ։ Պարիսպն անսովոր աղյուսներից էր սարքած, որոնցից մեկը գետնին էր ընկել։ Երբ վերցրեց, այն ափի մեջ կիսվեց ու դեմ տվեց հինավուրց մի տեքստ, տառերի մի կոկիկ շարք։ Դա հենց այն պահն էր, ուր իրականությունն ընդունեց արժեք, ըստ որի այդ պարիսպը փլվեց։ Էտա Կարինայի մարող արևների հետևում, մոռացված մի քաղաքի արվարձանից բացված մթության մեջ այրվող կանթեղ, վեց հրազենային տիեզերանավ, ձայն լռածների համար և արդարություն մնացածների՝ աղմկոտ, ինչպես էրինիաներ, վայրեջք կատարեց։ Վերին աստիճանի ոգեշնչող պահ։ Ահա և փրկության ձեռքը, որ նրան էր մեկնում ոսկեղեն մերկություն հագած, բոլոր երկարության լուսային ալիքները սանձած մի կին։ Նրան ուղեկցում էր մի կատու, որն դժգոհ տեսք ուներ, մտքերը նրա անշտապ էին իր քայլքի պես, և ալարկոտ։ 
 Սկզբում կատուն կասկած հայտնեց, որ Շու Ռեն պապանձվել էր կնոջ տեսքից, հետո երբ վերջինս տեղեկացրեց կոորդինատային անհայտ մի համակարգով իրենց եղելության վայրի մասին ու նաև այն, որ նոր սերնդի հզոր գիտաընկալիչները իր ծույլ միտքը որսում են, դեռ իր գիտակցելու պահից առաջ, մի մռմռոց ձգեց երկար։
 Երբ կինը խոսեց, նրա ձայնը թեև ցածր էր, բայց հրթիռից էլ առավել խռովք ծնեց Շու Ռեի մեղկ կրծքի տակ։ Նա էլ փորձեց, որ հնչյուններ արտաբերի, բայց կապակցված խոսք չստացվեց, ապա լռեց։ Աչքերով գտավ քաղաքի շիկացած սիրտն ու իր ծանոթ եռուզեռին հարեց մտքով, որ չկարդա հանկարծ իրեն։ Բայց պատնեշը պարիսպի պես փլվեց հազար ու մի տեքստով պատված կտորների, որոնց վրա նոր կամ անհայտ ոչինչ չկար (հմուտ աչքին ոչինչ երբեք չի կրկնվում, երբ որ միտքը դառնում է բառ, այդ պահին է ամեն մի բան վերափոխվում կրկնողության (c) Բու Մինգ)։
  Ուշքը վերագտավ մատների մեջ ծխացող մի գլանակով ու արմունկին քսմսվող մի կատվի հետ։ Ուրիշ վարկած չկար, էժանագին ծրագրային ապահովվումն է պատճառը ցնորքների։ Վաղուց է ինչ չէր թարմացրել։ Կատվին շոյեց, և ուզեցավ վերադառնալ իր անպտուղ մտավարժանքին, երբ դիմացը կանգնեց հսկայական ջագըրնաութն, որն ինչպես կոսմիկ էպոսն էր ասում, կարող էր թափառել բոլոր չափումներով (որոնց թիվն մեկից ավել էր և տասից պակաս, բայց ոչ ինն էր, ոչ ութը և այլն)։ 
  Սկզբում նրան առաջարկեցին գուցե կուզեր դժոխք, կամ դրախտ գնալ՝ հանճարավայել։ Այդ մոլորակների կամ քաղաքների անունները ծանոթ չէին նրան։ Հրաժարվեց, թե որ իր հարցն կամ իր հետ էր, կամ թշնամու և տիեզերական հավասարարն գուցե օգներ գտնել նրան։
  Ուղղություն վերցրեցին դեպի արհեստական լուսատուներ, որոնց մոտ Zǐjìnchéng-ն էր տեղակայված։
  Շու Ռեն տենդագին փորփրում էր արխիվները, ու իր կյանքը դարեր թվաց, որոնց ընթացքում մի պահ էր եղել, երբ ինքը Ցիգունի ծրագիր էր վերբեռնել։ Դրանից միայն վագրի ոճն էր հասանելի, որ չի նահանջում նույնիսկ հակառակորդի հարձակման պահին։ Որոշ ժամանակ քրտնաջան մարմինը դիրքափոխեց, սպառնալից որոտաց մի քանի անգամ, բայց մարտարվեստ չկայացավ։ Կինը նրան հանգստացրեց, ասելով, որ մի զենք ունի, մի գործիք, որ իրեն կտա։ Բայց զգուշացրեց, որ կիրառումը որոշողը վճռաբեկ պահին Շու Ռեն կլինի։
 Մոնումենտալ․․․ տեսարանը դիմավորեց սառնասրտորեն, ինչպես վայել է կոնցետրացված մտքին, որ դիակների վրայով անընդհատ ճամփա ունի անցած և այս պահին հենց դրան է նախապատրաստ։ Մուտքի դիմաց կինը նրա բաց ափի մեջ գրիչ դրեց (բնականաբար իրեն անհայտ էր, որ գործիքն այդ գրիչ է կոչվում)։ Գործիքը երբևիցէ տեսած չկար, բայց իրեն անպարտելի զգաց։
 Կառույցները, որոնք թվով 9999 էին, թվում էին դատարկ։ Յուրաքանչուը ուներ ինը կտուրի ծայր, ինը լեգենդար հրեշ դրանց վրա, դարպասներին ինը շարքով դռնամեխեր, տասնութ սյուներ և յոթանասուներկու ելուստներ։ Սպասում էր դաժան մարտի, խորին համոզմամբ, որ ճամփաները պետք է կերտել։ Բայց ոչ ոք չպաշտպանեց կառույցներն այդ, ոչ մի դուռ չկար կողպված։ 
 Ներդաշնակության սրահում գտավ նրան, այն մեկին, որին փնտրում էր, վրձինը ձեռքին, հիերոգլիֆներ նկարելուց։ Անմիջապես պարզ դարձավ Շու Ռեին, որ անխուսափելիի մեջ դիխոտոմիա չկար, նա սպանելու ու սպանվելու էր միառժամանակ։ Մտածավալը թույլ տվեց գիտակցել, որ իր տեղը ով էլ լիներ, ինքն իրեն էր այդտեղ գտնելու։
  - Այդպես է, - առաջին անգամ լսեց իր ձայնը, - այս ամրոցներն մնում են ինը տիեզերական դար, նույնիսկ երբ ստեղծողները արդեն չկան։ 
 Շու Ռեն մի ցատկով նետվեց ու գրիչը ձեռքում սեղմած, դեմ տվեց կոկորդին․․․

  Կինն ու կատուն դիտում էին, թե ինչպես են ձևափոխվում շինություններն, երբ նրանց մոտեցավ բարձրահասակ ու էլեգանտ մի տղամարդ։
  - Դեմիուրգներ, - ասեց կինը, - որոշ բաներ չեն փոխվում։
  - Ոչինչ երբեք չի փոխվում, - պատասխանեց տղամարդը։
  - Քեզանից լավ ո՞վ իմանա։ Կոորդինատները ներմուծել եմ։ Այս անգամ էլ չես գա՞։
 Էկրաններին միացվեց տեսարան։ 572 աստիճան ու վերևում երկու երիտասարդ։ 
  - Արա, այ տա, Արամի՛կ, - ասեց մեկը, - քեզ էս ինչ ձև ա վերցե ապե, ի՞նչ հայելային տիեզերք, ի՞նչ տիեզերնավ։ 
 Կինը նայեց կատվի կողմը։
 - Գալի՞ս ես։
 - Ավելի լավ է սեփական հետույքս մենության մեջ լպստեմ, - մռթմռթաց։
Տղամարդը սև թիկնոցը վերցրեց․
 - Ես կգամ․․․


    to be continued...

----------

LisBeth (13.07.2019), Skeptic (13.07.2019)

----------


## ivy

Եթե կարդում եք, խնդրում եմ կարծիք թողեք. հեղինակին հաստատ շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի:
Ես էլ շուտով կկարդամ, կգրեմ:

----------


## Varzor

Կարդացի։ Մոտս այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ խիստ հարբած ժամանակ եմ կարդացել  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կարդացի: Ահավոր ցավում եմ, որ կարդալուց առաջ խիստ չեմ հարբել...

Սկզբում կարծեցի, թե գիտաֆանտաստիկ պատմվածք եմ կարդում և, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, որոշեցի, թե Ռուբին կամ Անոինգն է հեղինակը: Բայց երբ հասա "ծակոտիններ, տարալուծվել, վայկյանվա" և նման բազմաթիվ բառերի, հասկացա, որ նրանք ցանկության դեպքում էլ չէին կարող սա գրել:

Կարծում եմ, որ այս... չգիտեմ, ի՞նչ անուն տամ... ջագըրնաութի, կամ նեյորգետի, կամ միրովերսի (կապ չունի, թե ինչ անուն կարելի է սրան տալ, - ուղղակի վերցրեք նրա օգտագործած բառերից որևէ մեկն ու անվանեք այս երևույթը, որովհետև ի՞նչ տարբերություն, մեկ է, պարզ չի, թե ինչ է) հեղինակը խիստ նեղացած է Ակումբից և որոշել է պայթեցնել նրա անդամների ուղեղները:

Մոտավորապես երկու ժամ տանջամահ լինելով փորձեցի ինչ-որ բան հասկանալ... Երևի ամենահասկանալի նախադասություններն էին.

"Ահա և փրկության ձեռքը, որ նրան էր մեկնում ոսկեղեն մերկություն հագած, բոլոր երկարության լուսային ալիքները սանձած մի կին։"

"Կատվին շոյեց, և ուզեցավ վերադառնալ իր անպտուղ մտավարժանքին, երբ դիմացը կանգնեց հսկայական ջագըրնաութն, որն ինչպես կոսմիկ էպոսն էր ասում, կարող էր թափառել բոլոր չափումներով (որոնց թիվն մեկից ավել էր և տասից պակաս, բայց ոչ ինն էր, ոչ ութը և այլն)։"

" Հրաժարվեց, թե որ իր հարցն կամ իր հետ էր, կամ թշնամու և տիեզերական հավասարարն գուցե օգներ գտնել նրան։"


Համարձակներին առաջարկում եմ կարդալ զգույշ:





> to be continued...


No... please... noօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօ... :Stop:  :Nea:  :Cray:

----------

boooooooom (12.07.2019), Varzor (15.07.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ինձ թվում է,որ քփերիցս մեկն է հեղինակը  :LOL:  դրա համար չեմ գրում․ Գրելը թարգի  :LOL:

----------


## boooooooom

Ահավոր բարդ ա գրած։ Հնարավոր ա, որ շատ թաքնված պատմություն կա մեջը, բայց տնաշենի գրողը նենց ա կոդավորել, որ "բացել" չի լինում։ Կեսից չկարողացա շարունակել, որովհետև ահավոր կենտրոնացում էր պահանջում, իսկ ես պատրաստ չէի դրան սկսելուց։

----------

Varzor (15.07.2019)

----------


## ivy

Գրիչ-զենքի պահը լավն էր: Ամեն մեկն ինքն է որոշում՝ ոնց կիրառել էդ զենքը. հա, կարելի է սուր ծայրով դեմ տալ կոկորդին, էդ էլ է զենքի տարբերակ:

----------


## LisBeth

Դը լադնը... ասում ա որոշ բաներ չեն փոխվում։))

Ինձ թվում ա շատ լուրջ բան ա գրած, պետք ա միքիչ մարզանք անել, թե չէ սենց հանպատրաստից ջղաձգում ա առաջացնում, որոշ դեպքերում նաև տրավմա։)

----------

Sambitbaba (13.07.2019), Varzor (15.07.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դը լադնը... ասում ա որոշ բաներ չեն փոխվում։))
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա շատ լուրջ բան ա գրած, պետք ա միքիչ մարզանք անել, թե չէ սենց հանպատրաստից ջղաձգում ա առաջացնում, որոշ դեպքերում նաև տրավմա։)


Մատրիցայի մեջ էլ էր ասում  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ թվում է,որ քփերիցս մեկն է հեղինակը  դրա համար չեմ գրում․ Գրելը թարգի


դե ուրեմն ես ասեմ․ հեղինակ ջան, գրելը թարգի․․․ ավելի շուտ՝ գրելը սկսի, իսկ էս ֆիքստուլությունը թարգի․․․

----------

Sambitbaba (13.07.2019), Varzor (15.07.2019), Յոհաննես (13.07.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> դե ուրեմն ես ասեմ․ հեղինակ ջան, գրելը թարգի․․․ ավելի շուտ՝ գրելը սկսի, իսկ էս ֆիքստուլությունը թարգի․․․


Դու գնա թենիս նայի, հեղինակը սպառնացել ա որ ֆիքստուլության մի ամբողջ շարք ա գրելու։)) Սիքվելը երևի սխալները հաշվի առած կգրի, լինում է չի լինում մի փիսո և մի հուրի փերի ոճի մեջ, որտեղ բոլորը կապրեն ուրախ և երջանիկ, ու երկնքից կընկնի երեք խնձոր, տակն էլ բմբուլից բարձեր, հատուկ պարզեցված տարբերակ, անվտանգ ընթերցանություն ապահովվելու համար։

----------

Skeptic (13.07.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Երևի արդեն գաղտնիք չեմ բացի եթե ասեմ ես եմ ։))

 Ենթադրում եմ, երբ մի բան գրում ես ընդամենը մի հոգու համար, համոզված լինելով, որ նրանից մաքսիմալ ուշադրության ա արժանանալու գրածդ, տենց էլ պետք ա թողես։ Այսինքն պետք չի, որ լուսային ալիքների փոխարեն, հերոսուհուդ ցախավելի վրա նստացնես, որ պարզ դառնա թե ով էր։ Սկեպտ, ապրես  :Kiss: ։ Էս գործի վրա աշխատելուց, լրիվ այլ հարթության վրա էի, կայֆ ա երբ տենց ա։ Ու ամեն ինչ սկսվել էր մի նկարից ։)

 Մնացածներին շնորհակալություն գոնե փորձելու համար և ներողություն ավելորդ անախորժությունների։ Հուսով եմ ինձ ոգեշնչած սաունդը կկոմպենսացնի։ Խնձորները սաղ կերա, թե չէ դրանցով էլ կկիսվեի։

----------

boooooooom (13.07.2019), Sambitbaba (13.07.2019), Skeptic (13.07.2019), Varzor (15.07.2019), Ծլնգ (13.07.2019), Յոհաննես (13.07.2019)

----------


## ivy

Մարդիկ ջան, մենք մի շատ լավ բաժին ունենք Ակումբում, կոչվում է՝ Ստեղծագործողի անկյուն․ էնտեղ կարող եք հանգիստ թեմաներ բացել ու դնել ձեր ստեղծագործությունները։
Եթե այնուամենայնիվ որոշում եք ինձ նամակով ստեղծագործություն ուղարկել, որ դնեմ՝ որպես «Գրական դիմակ», ապա պիտի հետևեք կանոններին։

Դիմակի իմաստը էն է, որ մարդիկ իրենց գործերի մասին կարծիք լսեն՝ առանց հեղինակի անունը նախապես հայտնելու, ու դե հա, ձեռքի հետ էլ կարելի է գուշակել, թե ով կլինի գրած։
Ու էս ամենի համար երեք օր է տրված․ մի երկար ժամանակ էլ չի։

Բայց եթե թեման բացելուց մի քանի ժամ չանցած պիտի հեղինակը գա, սկսի ակնկարկներ անել, որ ինքն է հեղինակը, դրանից մի քանի ժամ հետո էլ՝ պարզ տեքստով գրի դրա մասին, ապա դիմակի իմաստն էլ լրիվ կորչում է։ Նորից եմ ասում, էդ դեպքում հանգիստ թեմա բացեք Ստեղծագործողի անկյունում ու դրեք ձեր աշխատանքը, էլ ինչ դիմակ-միմակ։

----------

Sambitbaba (14.07.2019), Tiger29 (15.07.2019), Varzor (15.07.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Միթե վերջին պոետն եմ ես  :LOL: 

 Ներող, այլևս չեմ անհանգստացնի

----------

